# Case 1830?



## mow-it-alls (Sep 18, 2015)

I run a plowing business out of Columbia, MO. Our fleet consists of 7 trucks with plows, but I recently landed one account that requires the use of a skid steer. They require that it remain on site working for the entire storm (it's a large truck stop) with a plow truck and hopper spreader also on site during the entire storm. I need the skid steer to help with moving snow but also to load salt into the truck. My question is to see whether or not this machine could also run a 6' or 8' containment plow - max operating load seems somewhere north of 1200 lbs and the weights on the snow pushers I'm looking at is 600-900 lbs. I'm also looking at a New Holland L553.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ran a 8 foot box on an 1845C and it was all it could handle.

6 foot box is about all those will handle on wet snow if they can handle that. Lack of weight and hp is going to be your disadvantage not what the arms can handles both are very little machines. 1830 is like 30ish or something horse power.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think that 1830 would be brutal to plow with. Slow, old, under powered, and cold. I bet it would have all it could handle with a 6ft box even with good tires. 

If your budget allows try and find something 20yrs newer and about 2x the size or bigger.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark,

You saying a machine from the 70's is no good???

Lot of good cars made then... but we are not talking cars are we?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Mark,
> 
> You saying a machine from the 70's is no good???
> 
> Lot of good cars made then... but we are not talking cars are we?


There's a lot of heavy equipment and farm equipment from the 70's that I like, can't say a skid loader is one of them usually though.

Trucks, Cars, and Semi's from the 70's? Good with me, I run a 79 KW W900A at the farm fairly often.


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello,
As far as the loading capabilities being about 1200 Lbs you should be safest with a 6' Snow pusher with full pushing capabilities. We Manufacture the Yeti Snow Pushers here in Cleveland Ohio and our 6' HD Snow Pusher weighs in around 600Lbs designed for machines between 20-30HP.


----------

